# Gewässerkarten erstellen



## Blackleffer (29. November 2004)

Hi, ich bin zwar noch nicht so lange dabei aber ich hätte da so ne Idee.
Ich hab mir hier schon einige sehr wertvolle Tipps geholt und auch sonst ist das hier eine klasse Seite " Dickes lob an die Macher#6 ". 
So nun die Idee:
Wie wär es mit einer Rubrik wo alle Boardies die irgend wo schon mal gelotet mit Echo  oder Angel egal wie, ihre erkenntnisse ins Netz stellen würden?
Mit den Kriterien Bodenbeschaffenheit, Tiefe, usw.
Wär für alle die gerne auch mal auswärts fischen doch recht angenehm oder?
Und für die die kein Echo haben wäre das auch interessant mal ihr gewässer so zu sehen.

Mfg
Blackleffer


----------



## Clyde (29. November 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Hört sich ja richtig gut an.
 bin ich echt gespannt drauf, nur denke ich mal das die ganze Sache recht aufwendig wird.


----------



## prinzi-butt (29. November 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

moin,
wie das gehn soll, bin ich auch mal gespannt.
warte auf den 1. eintrag
petri


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. November 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Moin moin Blackleffer,

eine an sich gute Idee die du da hast. Allerdings halte ich sie für schlecht umsetzbar, da der materielle, technische, logistische und zeitliche Aufwand sicherlich nicht unerheblich ist.  |kopfkrat


----------



## merlinf2000 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Die Idee find ich super!! Bin nur gespannt wie du es umsetzten willst! 
Wenn du hilfe brauchst meld dich mal bei mir! |wavey: 

CU

Fabian


----------



## Blackleffer (30. November 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Ganz einfach mit hilfe von allen Boardies.

Jeder der schon mal gelotet (echo oder so) hat stellt seine Erfahrungen hier ins Netz!
Ich weiß nur nicht wohin  vielleicht könnte man die betreiber dieser Seit dafür gewinnen.
Das ganze erfolgt einfach über ganz normale Texte vielleicht kann man ja auch im AB Board ein Formula unter der Rubrik hinterlegen was ausgefüllt wird und man nach belieben auch kleine Fotos mit minimaler Auflösung hinterlegen kann (Von Echobildern, da kenn ich nicht die möglichkeiten oder einfach Gewäserumgebung).
Ich hab nämlich mal versucht Gewässerkarten zu finden mit Tiefe, Grundbeschaffenheit usw. aber bis jetzt hab ich nichts brauchbares gefunden.

MFG Blackleffer


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Moin!
Gute Idee!
Nur bei uns an der Ems ist es von Jahr zu Jahr immer etwas verschieden.
Ich schätze mal, das wenn ich hier jetzt die und die Sandbank angebe, ist sie in spätestens drei Jahren an anderer Stelle.
Solange es kein felsiger Untergrund ist, schätze ich mal , das sich jedes Fließgewässer  von Jahr zu Jahr verändert!


----------



## Blackleffer (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Ja is schon klar aber es bleibt ja in etwa so, ich denk ja nicht das sich das um 1m ändert in 2Jahren und wenn kann man ja das alte nachbessern.


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Um die Samlung mal zu beginnen kann ich euch folgendes anbieten :
Tiefenkarten Seen in Schleswig-Holstein 
Sowas muss es doch auch für andere Bundesländer geben !?

Ahrensee

Ankerscher See

Arenholzer See

Barkauer See

Behlendorfer See

Behler See

Belauer See

Bistensee

Blunker See

Bordesholmer See

Borgdorfer See

Bornhöveder See

Börnsee

Bossee

Bothkamper See

Bottschlotter See

Brahmsee

Bültsee

Culpiner See

Dannauer See

Dieksee

Dobersdorfer See

Dörpumer Mergelkuhlen

Drüsensee

Einfelder See

Fastensee

Flemhuder See

Fuhlensee, Ruhwinkel

Fuhlensee, Wahlstorf

Gammellunder See

Garrensee

Grammsee

Grebiner See

Griebeler See

Großensee

Großer Benzer See

Großer Binnensee

Großer Eutiner See

Großer Küchensee

Großer Plöner See

Großer Pohlsee

Großer Pönitzer See

Großer Ratzeburger See

Großer Schierensee

Großer Segeberger See

Gudower See

Haddebyer Noor

Havetofter See

Hemmelmarker See

Hemmelsdorfer See

Hohner See

Holmer See

Holzsee

Ihlsee, Bad Segeberg

Itzstedter See

Kellersee

Kleiner Benzer See

Kleiner Eutiner See

Kleiner Plöner See

Kleiner Pohlsee

Kleiner Pönitzer See

Kleiner Schierensee

Klenzauer See

Klüthsee

Kolksee, Kasseedorf

Kronsee

Krummsee 

Kudensee

Langsee, Kosel

Langsee, Süderfahrenstedt

Lankauer See

Lankersee

Lustsee

Lüttauer See

Lüttmoorsee

Mahlbusen

Manhagener See

Middelburger See

Mözener See

Muggesfelder See

Nehmser See

Neukirchener See

Neustädter Binnenwasser ost

Neversdorfer See

Niehuus See

Niendorfer Binnensee

Owschlager See

Passader See

Poggensee

Postsee

Rammsee, Gemeinde Molfsee

Redingsdorfer See

Sankelmarker See

Sarnekower See

Schaalsee

Schierensee, Belau

Schierensee, Grebin

Schluensee

Schmalensee

Schmalsee 

Schöhsee

Schülldorfer See

Schulsee

Schwansener See

Schwonausee

Seedorfer See

Seekamper See

Sehlendorfer Binnensee

Selenter See

Selker Noor

Sibbersdorfer See

Stadtsee

Stendorfer See 

Stocksee

Stolper See

Südensee

Suhrer See

Süseler See

Taschensee

Trammer See

Tresdorfer See

Ukleisee

Vierer See

Waldhusener Moorsee

Wardersee, Krems II

Wardersee, Warder (RD)

Westensee

Wielener See

Windebyer Noor

Winderatter See

Wittensee

Ziegelsee


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Das sieht dann u.a. so aus :
http://www.umweltdaten.landsh.de/public/seen/seen/gr_ploener/gr_ploener_tief.gif 
http://www.umweltdaten.landsh.de/public/seen/seen/gr_eutiner/gr_eutiner_tief.gif


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Vorab: Eine ganz tolle Quelle hat marioschreiber da aufgetan.  #6 

Das mit dem Kartenmaterial ist immer so eine Sache. Meist, bwz. immer unterliegen die einem CopyRight. So auch in diesem Fall:



			
				Ministerium für Umwelt schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis
> 
> www.umweltbericht-sh.de ist ein Internetangebot des Ministeriums für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Landwirtschaft des Landes Schleswig-Holstein. Hier finden Sie Informationen des Ministeriums und seiner nachgeordneten Behörden. Das Internetangebot des Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministeriums ist eigenständiger Teil des Portals InfoNet-Umwelt SH (umwelt.schleswig-holstein.de)
> 
> ...



Der magische Satz ist: *Die Seiten dürfen nur zum privaten Gebrauch vervielfältigt werden.* Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer, denn jede andere Nutzung bedarf einer Genehmigung! Eine Veröffentlichung hier im Anglerboard ist also ohne diese Genehmigung nicht zulässig. Leider!


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Ich habe die Bilder aus meinem Posting genommen, und stattdessen auf die Bilder verlinkt.
Ich denke so sollte es gehen !?

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das es vorher auch in Ordnung war. Ich habe die Bilder ja nicht kopiert und dann auf den Server vom Anglerboard hochgeladen.
Ich habe auch da nur verlinkt! In der Explorerleiste und auch unter "Eigenschaften" war die Quelle der Bilder eindeutig zu erkennen!
Ausserdem hatte ich die Quelle in dem vorrangehenden Posting genannt.

Aber wir wollen ja Ärger vermeiden.......SORRY


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

klasse link !!!!!  :m #6#6#6#6
 *gleichmalabspeicher* :q
 das wäre natürlich klasse wenn es das von weiteren Bundesländern geben würde !
 Alleine eine Tiefenkarte anzufertigen ist wohl zu aufwendig .....


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Bilder aus meinem Posting genommen, und stattdessen auf die Bilder verlinkt.
> Ich denke so sollte es gehen !?


Danke Mario!  #6


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Moin!
Mario, klasse !


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Dieser Link  zeigt Tiefenkarten und andere Informationen in Bayern


----------



## MegaAal (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Die Idee find ich Super bin gespannt


----------



## nixfang (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

So hier ist es richtig plaziert......

  Hier gibt es die Tiefenkarten der Feldberger-Seen in Mecklenburg 
http://homepages.compuserve.de/Boni...berg/index.html

  zu Seekunde und danach zu Seekarten wechseln......


  Hat evtl. jemand so was vom Spremberger Stausee ????
  Bütte.. Bütte ...|bla:


----------



## Knobbes (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Gibt es eigentlich auch Tiefenkarten für Flüsse?
gruss Knobbes


----------



## bernie1 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Hier unsere selbst gelotete Tiefenkarte vom Ewaldsee.




Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## bernie1 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0TACJAhUXp3xSzU*f9zM6F0LHfLMllxbxXaO7muq23!pLtnG53BLMKO1NJRLIjrQDfPQm82o6vyLRcYrCspJ7XBgCwv2WKdoLIotnsTjx3vQgG75PlWUmkA/Tiefen%20Ewaldsee.TIF?dc=4675501331020621866[/img]


Hier noch mal der Link klappte nicht
Petri heil Bernie1


----------



## the doctor (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Gibts auch Karten von den Seen in NRW??????
Bin noch immer auf der Suche, nach einer genauen Tiefenkarte der Rurtalsperre


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch Karten von den Seen in NRW??????
> Bin noch immer auf der Suche, nach einer genauen Tiefenkarte der Rurtalsperre


 
Frag mal Lagerfehltrolle ob der dir da weiterhelfen kann ...#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## the doctor (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Wieso meinst du ???Arbeitet der Irgendwo?

Es währe echt Klasse, wenn man auch so ne Auflistung hätte, wie Schleswig Holstein


----------



## bernie1 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

http://www.wasser-info-zentrum.de/talsperre.php
http://www.eifel.info/index3.cfm?aid=236http://www.eifel.info/index3.cfm?aid=236http://www.eifel.info/index3.cfm?aid=236
http://test.wver.de/php_alpha/diagram/
http://www.fischerei-rursee.de/ak_01.htm
http://www.fischerei-rursee.de/service.htm
http://www.spinnaker.de/segeln/
http://web2.cylex.de/firma/mike%C2%B4s-angler-treff----inh--sabine-paffen--4185796.html
http://www.auc-aachen.de/index.html?/tauchen/tauchen.php?tpl=see


Hier vieleicht ein par nützliche Links wo man eventuel Gewässerdaten bekommen könnte
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## the doctor (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Danke für deine Bemühung!!!!!#6


----------



## Knobbes (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Ok, anscheinend gibt es allso keine Tiefenkarten von Flüssen?
Grussss Knobbes


----------



## bernie1 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*



			
				Knobbes schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, anscheinend gibt es allso keine Tiefenkarten von Flüssen?
> Grussss Knobbes


 
Wieso soll es die nicht geben?
Jeder Freizeit-Kapitän oder Schiffseigner darf ohne garnicht sein Boot in Bewegung setzen.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*



			
				Knobbes schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, anscheinend gibt es allso keine Tiefenkarten von Flüssen?
> Grussss Knobbes



tja .... würde sagen Schiffahrts-Karten ...
die sollte es in jedem Hafenbüro für die Binnenschiffer geben !
Hatte sowas mal als Hilfsmittel für den Nord-Ostsee-Kanal  #6


----------



## martinpp (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Hier noch die Karten vom Fränkischen Seeland eimal für den Rothsee und Brombachsee


Brombachsee http://www.bayern.de/wwa-an/pdf/Tiefenkartierung.pdf

Rothsee http://www.bayern.de/wwa-an/pdf/HLin_Rothsee.pdf


----------



## Knobbes (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

@martinpp,
dein Link von der Brombachsee Karte geht nicht mehr, haben die was geändert?

@bernie1 & HD4ever,
danke für den tipp mit der Schiffahrtskarte, jetz muss ich nur noch mal im Internet schauen, wo man da was vom Neckar oder Main herbkommt.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## martinpp (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

@Knobbes 

Habe gerade den Link vom Brombachsee überprüft und er geht, ladet nur länger.


----------



## Knobbes (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

@martinpp,
heut hats endlich gklappt mit dem Herunterladen, danlschö.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Auto.Hermann (22. März 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Hallo zusammen,

gesucht werden Gewässerkarten von den Stauseeen des Sauerlandes, also Henne-, Sorpe- Möhne- und Biggetalsperre usw. Ich bin schon alle mir bekannten offiziellen Instanzen durch wie z.B. Ruhrverband, Katasterämter usw. 
Beim Landesvermessungsamt hab ich dann eine Karte aus dem Jahr 1896 aufgestöbert. Legt man eine aktuelle Karte gleichen Maßstabs darüber, so ergibt sich die Tiefenkarte. Nur ist leider ein Problem dabei: im Zuge der Bauarbeiten wurden an der Ursprungslandschaft gravierende Veränderungen vorgenommen (Steinbrüche o.ä.), sodaß das Abbild nicht immer korrekt ist.
Knapp daneben ist leider auch vorbei.

Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Klason (10. September 2005)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Hätte da für Hamburg den Eichbaumsee: http://www.hamburg.de/Behoerden/Umweltbehoerde/Badegewaesser/bad_hh/eichsee.htm


----------



## mikeyt (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Hey Klason,

das ist ja wirklich optimal. Genau das wonach ich gesucht aheb weil ich noch nie an diesem Gewässer geangelt habe.

Greets und Petri
mikeyt


----------



## Carpjunky (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Hallo zusammen,

So also hier erstmal die bekanntesten Seen,Flüssen aus Niedersachsen.Sind zwar keine direkten Gewässerkarten kann aber dennoch eine Hilfe seien:

http://www.wasserreich-niedersachsen.de


____________________________________________________

*Seen*


Surfen, Segeln, Angeln, Kite-Boarden, Tauchen oder Wasserski fahren – die niedersächsischen Seen bieten maritimes Flair und unzählige Möglichkeiten für den Urlaub auf oder im Wasser. Einige Gewässer sind so groß, dass sie gleich den Namen „Meer“ tragen – wie Norddeutschlands größtes Binnengewässer, das Steinhuder Meer. In den kleineren Teichen und Badeseen finden Sie idyllische Plätze für einen Sprung in’s kühle Nass. Tauchen Sie ein in die Seenlandschaften im WasserReich Niedersachsen! 




*Steinhuder Meer*

Das Steinhuder Meer ist mit rund 30 Quadratkilometern das größte Binnengewässer in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene. Der See ist im Durchschnitt nur 1,5 Meter tief und berühmt für seine Aale – die geräucherten Spezialitäten bekommen Sie als Imbiss in vielen Orten serviert. 





 Die magische Anziehungskraft des Wassers, verbunden mit der Möglichkeit zu angeln, zu baden, zu segeln, zu surfen oder mit dem Boot zu fahren, lockt besonders in der Sommersaison viele Besucher an. Der Strand an der Weißen Düne am Nordufer und die Badeinsel am Südufer sind Anlaufpunkte für Badegäste und Sonnenhungrige. Doch die Landschaft bietet sehr viel mehr als "nur das Meer". Ausgedehnte Moorflächen, weite Geestrücken, Grünland, Wälder, die nördlichsten Ausläufer der Mittelgebirge und die angrenzenden Flusstäler laden zu einer Entdeckungsreise durch den Naturpark Steinhuder Meer ein. 



<LI class=extern title=http://www.naturpark-steinhuder-meer.de>http://www.naturpark-steinhuder-meer.de <LI class=extern title=http://www.steinhuder-meer.de>http://www.steinhuder-meer.de
http://www.festung-wilhelmstein.de
*Dümmer See*






 Der 16 Quadratkilometer große Dümmer See ist Niedersachsens zweitgrößtes Binnengewässer. Der Naturpark Dümmer bietet ganzjährig ruhige und abwechslungsreiche Erholung, vor allem für Wanderer und Radfahrer. Besonders interessante Perspektiven vermitteln der 18 Kilometer lange Dümmer-Weg, der den See auf dem Dümmer-Deich umrundet, und die Wanderwege und Erlebnispfade im südlich angrenzenden Ochsenmoor. Der See ist natürlich auch ein hervorragendes Wassersportgebiet zum Segeln, Surfen, Rudern und Paddeln. Im Winter tummeln sich Eissegler und Schlittschuhläufer auf der zugefrorenen Wasserfläche. 



http://www.duemmer.de 
*Zwischenahner Meer*






 Als "Perle des Ammerlandes" wird das Zwischenahner Meer auch bezeichnet. Eingebettet in eine wunderschöne Naturlandschaft ist der drittgrößte Binnensee Niedersachsens beliebtes Ziel für Wassersportler und Erholungssuchende. Motorboote sind zur Schonung von Natur und Menschen grundsätzlich auf dem See verboten. Neben sagenhaften Legenden wird die Entstehung des "Meeres" wissenschaftlich auf den Einsturz eines aus dem Untergrund aufragenden Salzstockes zurückgeführt. Salzstrukturen gehören zu den typischen Bestandteilen des Bodens in Niedersachsen - der norddeutsche Raum war vor Millionen von Jahren ein abgetrenntes Meeresbecken, dessen Wasser unter warmem Klima verdunstete. 



http://www.bad-zwischenahn.de
_____________________________________________________
*Kanäle/Flüsse*


*Übersicht der wichtigsten Wasseradern und ihrer Länge in Niedersachsen:* 



Weser: 379 Kilometer
Elbe: 262 Kilometer
Ems: 241 Kilometer
Leine: 241 Kilometer
Aller: 211 Kilometer
Mittellandkanal: 195 Kilometer
Dortmund-Ems-Kanal: 147 Kilometer
Elbe-Seiten-Kanal: 115 Kilometer


Viele deutsche Flüsse fließen Richtung Nordwesten und passieren dabei die niedersächsische Ebene. Ungezählte Gräben, Rinnsale, Flüsse und Kanäle durchziehen auf insgesamt 30.000 Kilometern wie ein Adernetz diesen Wasserkorridor. Elbe, Weser und Ems sind die wichtigsten schiffbaren Adern im „Dreistromland“ Niedersachsen. 

Nicht nur mit dem Boot lassen sich die Wasserlandschaften erkunden – auch die schönsten Radwanderwege des Landes erstrecken sich entlang der Flüsse und Kanäle. Ziel ist stets die Nordsee, in deren Wattlandschaft sich die Wasseradern mit dem Meer vereinen. Für Wasserwanderer gelten aber gerade die kleineren Flüsse wie Oker, Jeetzel oder Fuhse als Geheimtipp für eine Kanutour. 


*Durch Schleusen und Kanäle der Nordsee entgegen*

Zahlreiche Kanäle ergänzen das natürliche Flussnetz und ermöglichen den Binnenschiffern den Transport von Massengütern. Der Mittelandkanal ist die längste künstliche Wasserstraße in Deutschland. Er zweigt bei Dortmund vom Dortmund-Ems-Kanal ab und führt auf insgesamt 195 Kilometern durch Niedersachsen, bevor er bei Magdeburg auf die Elbe trifft. Westlich von Wolfsburg zweigt eine weitere wichtige Binnenschifffahrtsstraße ab: der 115 Kilometer lange Elbe-Seitenkanal führt über Uelzen und Lüneburg bis zur Elbe bei Artlenburg. Die Schiffe können auf dem Kanal den schwankenden Wasserständen der Elbe entgehen. Der Höhenunterschied von 61 m von der Elbe bis zum Mittelandkanal wird mit dem zweitgrößten Schiffshebewerk Europas in Scharnebeck bei Lüneburg und einer Schachtschleuse in Uelzen überwunden. Der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal verbindet den Dortmunder Stadthafen mit der Seehafenstadt Emden. Auf den 147 Kilometern durch die Region Emsland werden auch heute noch Massengüter transportiert. Sportbootfahrer aus dem Ruhrgebiet können über diesen Kanal zügig die Nordsee erreichen. 
_____________________________________________________
*Übersicht:*


*Daten & Fakten zum WasserReich Niedersachsen*

Rund 9,2 % des gesamten Landes besteht aus Wasserflächen. Das größte Binnengewässer ist mit rund 30 Quadratkilometern Wasserfläche das Steinhuder Meer - ein Paradies für Segler, Surfer und Kite-Boader. Nur halb so groß ist der Dümmer See in der Nähe von Osnabrück. Elbe, Weser und Ems sind die wichtigsten schiffbaren Adern im „Dreistromland“ Niedersachsen. Ungezählte Gräben, Flüsse und Kanäle durchziehen auf insgesamt 30.000 Kilometern das Bundesland. 

*"Dreistromland" mit Wattenmeerküste*

Vom Weserbergland bis zur Nordsee ist die Weser mit 379 Flusskilometern Niedersachsens längster Fluss, gefolgt von den Flussabschnitten der Elbe (262 Kilometer) und der Ems (241 Kilometer). Zusätzlich zum natürlichen Flussnetz wurden für die Schifffahrt weitere Kanäle angelegt: der Mittellandkanal, der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal und der Elbe-Seiten-Kanal sind heute wichtige Transportwege der Binnenschiffer. An der Nordsee-Küste erstreckt sich auf einer Fläche von rund 2.400 Quadratkilometern ein einzigartiges Schutzgebiet: im Nationalpark Niedersächsisches Wattenmeer hat die Natur absoluten Vorrang. Auf einer Wattwanderung können Sie hier den Wechsel von Ebbe und Flut und die artenreiche Tierwelt vom Wattwurm bis zum Seehund beobachten. 
_Quelle:http://www.wasserreich-niedersachsen.de_

Hoffe ich konnte euch damit helfen


Gruß


_Junky_


----------



## E-radicate (16. April 2007)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

vielen dank marioschreiber !!
da ich in SH wohne ( inPlön) war das sehr hilfreich
ich finde diese idee übrigens sehr gut  :vik:


----------



## Tyson (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*



> Um die Samlung mal zu beginnen kann ich euch folgendes anbieten :Tiefenkarten Seen in S.-H.


 
Die Karten sind teilweise "mit Vorsicht zu genießen!"

Einige sind z.B. Spiegelverkehrt bzw. stimmen die Tiefen überhaupt nicht. 

Gruß
Tyson


----------



## thorsten73 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*

Ich hatte sowas mal vor von unserem Baggersee (120 h) zu erstellen...... leider war es so, dass wann immer ich mit dem Boot rausging, angelte anstatt zu loten :q. Ich kenn mich mit den Tiefenverhältnissen jetzt zwar aus, ist aber alles im Kopf


----------



## techknilch (21. August 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*



bernie1 schrieb:


> http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0TACJAhUXp3xSzU*f9zM6F0LHfLMllxbxXaO7muq23!pLtnG53BLMKO1NJRLIjrQDfPQm82o6vyLRcYrCspJ7XBgCwv2WKdoLIotnsTjx3vQgG75PlWUmkA/Tiefen%20Ewaldsee.TIF?dc=4675501331020621866[/img]
> 
> 
> Hier noch mal der Link klappte nicht
> Petri heil Bernie1


hallo Bernie,

dieser link funktioniert bei mir auch nicht??

petri Heil

techknilch


----------



## techknilch (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*



bernie1 schrieb:


> http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0TACJAhUXp3xSzU*f9zM6F0LHfLMllxbxXaO7muq23!pLtnG53BLMKO1NJRLIjrQDfPQm82o6vyLRcYrCspJ7XBgCwv2WKdoLIotnsTjx3vQgG75PlWUmkA/Tiefen%20Ewaldsee.TIF?dc=4675501331020621866[/img]
> 
> 
> Hier noch mal der Link klappte nicht
> Petri heil Bernie1


Hallo Bernie,
gibt es einen neuen link? der angegeben funktionirt bei mir nicht.
petri
achim (techknilch


----------



## bernie1 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewässerkarten erstellen*



techknilch schrieb:


> Hallo Bernie,
> gibt es einen neuen link? der angegeben funktionirt bei mir nicht.
> petri
> achim (techknilch


 
funzt nicht!!!


----------

